# hope Obi is feeling better



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Clare, I thought I would start an Obi 'get well' thread as we were all so worried for him and you!!!!
I really hope he is a bit better this morning and that the trip to the vets this morning provides some relief. I bet you have been up all night. Big hugs to little Obi and you of course.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly and I are thinking about you both too! Keep us posted


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hugs from us x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Read on the meet thread that he was poorly. Hope he better today. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Saw vet first thing and he says it's a neck injury. He did really yelp when the vet moved his head side to side . He has been given pain killer and anti inflammatory shots. I've just brought him home and have been advised he will be quite drowsy in a hour or too..not that he's moving much anyway! No collar or lead and lots and lots of rest for the next few days. Vet says if he doesn't improve in the next few days he will do an x-ray. He slept on my bed last night and neither of us got much sleep so early night for me tonight for such much needed zzzzzzzzz .

Clare & Obi 
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh poor Obi  I hope he gets lots of rest and his neck gets better very soon, please keep us posted xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare ... Poor Obi xxx 

You go and have a snooze with Obi .. we are all thinking of Obi xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know how Obi got on. He must have been partying during the night after your Bollywood experience
Hope the pain killers kick in soon and he feels better.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Obi. Gosh wonder how he managed to hurt his neck. Definitely agree with Karen, too much partying after you Bollywooding 

Well, whilst he taking some well earned rest, get some rest yourself.

:hug:


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no, poor Obi - hope you are both having a chilled out day and he starts to feel better very soon. Best wishes, Karen + hairy hugs from Biscuit x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wishing Obi better :hug:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh gosh how did the little fella do that?! No wonder he's not been himself. Thx for keeping us posted & here's to a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Poor little Obi - I hope he gets better soon. At least you know what you are dealing with now. It's so worry when you know they are 'not right' but have no idea what the problem is.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope he gets better soon Clare!

Turi x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Obi is better very soon - love to you both  XX


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug:Ohhhhh Clare hope evrythings ok.... must have missed your post, loads of hugs and tlc prescribed for Obi then....in bed with his Mummy cant get any better than that. Much love to you both x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if its clever little Obi........such lengths to go to to sleep on Mummy's bed 

Wishing him a speedy recovery.

J xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hugs (gentle!) and kisses for Obi. Hope he feels better very soon. Plenty of rest for mummy too I think .... when you get an opportunity! 

Karen xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh poor little Obi. No wonder he didn't want to get amongst all the boisterous play on sunday. I hope he is soon on the mend xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love to Obi from me and Dexter xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Obi, hope he has a speedy recovery and that you both have a better night tonight. x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Big cuddles and kisses from Stanley xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

How is Obi today?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Not good news...been back to the vet this morning. He is barely moving at all and this morning he couldn't get up on his own. He has a very high temp and has a runny bum. Not sure if this was caused by yesterday's shots?? Vet took bloods today and gave an anti-biotic shot. My poor baby, I feel so utterly helpless and I'm frightened to cuddle him incase I hurt his neck more. 
Just given him some natural probiotic yoghurt to settle his tum. Do you think I should still feed him is Natural Instinct or switch to chicken and rice. Vet didn't say anything about feeding. 

Clare
x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry that Obi is so poorly. Don't think a cuddle is what he might want but just will need you there. Don't worry too much if he doesn't want to eat...a little chicken if he'll take it...but do make sure he drinks water, as much as possible. 

Julia x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Clare, poor little Obi. You must be worried sick. He's in very good hands with you and your vet though. Lots of love ..... keep us posted. x

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Vet just called and his blood results show infection and he's asked me to take him back in to go on IV antibiotics.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Clare -you poor thing, such a worry. Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts to Obi. There is nothing else to say, really, except hope he is up and about very soon, now that he is getting the antibiotics he needs.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no .. Oh Clare .. I feel for you ...

I just don't know what to say .. I am thinking for you and Obi 

We are all here for you xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: Hope he feels betters quickly. J xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh poor Obi! And poor you. It's so worrying when they are poorly. Sending Obi gentle hugs and wishing him a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Clare, I am so sorry, love and hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Obi. At least the vet is on the case. Wishing him well 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Obi .... its horrid when animals/children are ill. At least he's on the right antibiotics now and they should begin to work v soon. :hug: x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thinking of you and Obi and hope he picks up soon. Take care.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller sending big doggy get well hugs to his mate Obi!!!!!! xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear Clare, just read the update. Hoping that he feels better from the antibiotics. Sending hugs and get well wishes. x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Only just seen your update, Poor Obi (and you, you must be worried sick xx). Here;s hoping the antibiotics do the trick and that he right as rain very soon xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Vet just called and his blood results show infection and he's asked me to take him back in to go on IV antibiotics.


Clare have they said anything about where or what is actually infected? It sounds like a bit of a double wammy for poor Obi. Infection and neck injury!?! xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Poor Obi - and you! It's such a worry when they're poorly. I hope he improves really quickly. Lots of good wishes to you both.xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have only just read this thread, you poor thing, you must be so worried, i will be looking for your updates and hope there is good news soon. xxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww poor Obi.

Make sure he drinks so he doesn't dehydrate and he may not even want food.
Just give him a little and see how he goes.

The best thing is some rest.

Monty and Milly send him big licky lick licks


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Like cara, I have just caught up with the update - I hope Obi picks up soon!
Treacle had the sickness virus - we had antibiotic: tablets to re line her tummy and a probiotic paste - she was better properly after 48 hours - we celebrated her first solid poo!
I hope Obi's illness is short lived.
Sending gentle hugs and gentle cuddles
xoxox


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Much,much love to you both.... thinking about you all, take care x x x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sending lots of love and wishes for Obi to get better very soon. xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Vet just called and his blood results show infection and he's asked me to take him back in to go on IV antibiotics.


Crikey, and we only saw him on Sunday. Poor Obi and poor you. My heart goes out to you. You must feel so helpless. Wishing him a really speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Theres nothing worse than a sick pet. I'm wishing Obi a fast recovery. xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I won't go in to details as it isn't my place and I am sure Clare will update when she can but Obi is a very sick little pup and I am sure all her friends on here will join me in sending all our love and best wishes for Obi. We are all here for you Clare and send all the support in the world.Come on Obi, be a strong little boy, get well and home to your mum soon.:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Clare, thinking so much of you and Obi. Love + hugs, Karen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Karen for keeping us up to date. I've been thinking about Clare all day.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I cant look at the rest of the posts for worrying about poor little Obi.... so so upsetting...I'm logging off x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I know Karen - I keep having to pop back here to see if there's been an update. I can't stop thinking about what they are both going through.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi have just spoken to Clare, the RVC have said Obi has had a comfortable night and in less pain this morning. Tests today should confirm the diagnosis. Thinking of you Clare and can't wait for some good news later today xx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Only just read this (and other related) threads. Terrible news. Clare, you must be beside yourself...poor little Obi. Thanks Karen for keeping update going while Clare manages things at home. Wish there was something I could do. Positive thoughts are with Obi and deepest wishes for his safe recovery. Try to get some sleep Clare...we are all with you as well as the dedicated team of skilled vets. Everything crossed for you xx :hug:


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

We're thinking of poor littlle Obi too- hope there's some good news soon.


----------

